# Voting Poll Photo of the Year 2012



## Overread

Another turn of the clock another year passes and what a fantastic year for photography have we had. Already we've seen some outstanding work come out of 2012 and already we are hot on the heels of that with 2013! However this year we are doing something new, a chance to reflect on 2012 and return to a handful of those gems that stood out to elect one that stood out from the whole year. 

This is Photo of the Year for 2012 - and these are the nominations as chosen by you the members each month of that year:

Toronto Skyline by Bynx








Robberfly silhouette by  pbertner







Grow up to die by Kulten







Spring in drops by Carlos58







Talent Show by Seefutlung







Osprey Quest by Coastalconn







Matlock Pier by Invisible







Baptizm by Twocolor







Pacu Jawi Bull Racing by ndwgolf







Heavy Industry II by mamiya2000






And now is your chance to cast your vote. 




Note those observant ones of you will notice that we only have 10 entrants, PotM only restarted in February and thus we have no January nomination and we unfortunately lost one nomination from Rizsavi and his photo of a speeding train (sadly he's not been on site since he posted the photo and his hosting site has taken it down).


----------



## sm4him

Well, now that I look back on these, I almost regret having suggested a POTY competition...because THIS is gonna be IMPOSSIBLE!!! :lmao:
There is just some truly outstanding stuff here!


----------



## jwbryson1

My God, I can only pick ONE?  I LOVE about 7 of them, maybe 8.  How do you choose just 1 of them?!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Jinkies!


----------



## cwcaesar

Yeah, I am new so most of these I am seeing for the first time.  Great stuff!!!  I am going to have a hard time choosing.


----------



## Ashlee_Duh

Jaw dropping work! Absolutely stunning. This is going to be a really hard decision. May the best photo of the year win.


----------



## Blitz55

Is there a poll where we pick one or do we just announce which one we like.

Going with Osprey Quest by Coastalconn myself.

Loved it when I saw it originally. The look on the fish is just awesome.


----------



## cgipson1

Blitz55 said:


> *Is there a poll where we pick one* or do we just announce which one we like.



Top of Page!


----------



## IByte

So much talent.... head gonna....explode!!


----------



## nmoody

Picked one, after much debating. That was really hard.


----------



## Blitz55

cgipson1 said:


> Blitz55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is there a poll where we pick one* or do we just announce which one we like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Page!
Click to expand...


Didn't see that first time around but made my vote. Thanks!


----------



## Sarmad

Picked one finally, Osprey Quest!


----------



## joylyn

Such talent and all around beautiful images. I finally voted and it was a tough decision. Good luck to all


----------



## leeroix

what the F is that last piece of machinery???


----------



## runnah

Shouldn't there be 12 options....


----------



## ratssass

you could almost just throw a dart........great stuff/tough decision.BTW,cash could sway me.


----------



## rlemert

leeroix said:


> what the F is that last piece of machinery???



  I believe it's an iron blast furnace somewhere in central Asia.


----------



## ph0enix

runnah said:


> Shouldn't there be 12 options....



The original post explains why there are only 10.


----------



## MiFleur

I wish we could vote for # 1, 2, 3
right now it is really difficult.


----------



## SCraig

runnah said:


> Shouldn't there be 12 options....



From the original post .....


Overread said:


> .. Note those observant ones of you will notice that we only have 10  entrants, PotM only restarted in February and thus we have no January  nomination and we unfortunately lost one nomination from Rizsavi and his  photo of a speeding train (sadly he's not been on site since he posted  the photo and his hosting site has taken it down).


----------



## bluehouse

Toronto looks beautiful. Amazing no words to describe its beauty.


----------

